#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Dringend. Puls 170, was kann ich schnell machen. >

## sun

Hallo mein Puls ist wieder so hoch.  
Ins KH gehe ich nicht. Er ist seit heute morgen schon erhöht immer so bei 150 jetzt 170 und der Blutdruck senkt sich. Jetzt wird mir ganz komisch.  
Kaltes Wasser habe ich schon getrunken. Hauptschlagader massiere ich auch schon. 
Seloken 95 retard 1-0-0,5 nehme ich auch täglich.  
Bitte

----------


## sun

War gerade beim Arzt.  
Überweisung ins KH. Er wollte schon die Rettung rufen.  
Vorhoffflimmern fast Flatten meinte er oder so- 
WEiß noch nicht ob ich fahre, dem Herz fehlt ja nichts, das weiß ich ja. Vielleicht beruhigt sich es wieder.

----------


## lucy230279

sun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
du fährst sofort ins kh!!!! 
auch wenn du meinst, es wird besser.bitte lass dich dringend untersuchen und dir helfen!! 
und keine widerrede!!!!!!!! :emot33_zipped:

----------


## Brava

Sun ab mit dir !!!
Lucy hat recht geh bitte

----------


## Sterni

Hallo Sun, 
auch ich möchte mich den anderen anhängen und dich bitten rasch ins Krankenhaus zu gehen. Ein Vorhofflimmern solltest du doch etwas ernster nehmen, da es viele Ursachen haben kann z.B Herzinfarkt, Hypertonie Herzklappenfehler usw...  Das Vorhofflimmern beruht in der Regel auf einer Unkontrollierten und unregelmäßigen elektrischen Aktivität des Herz Vorhofs, woraus resultiert das sich die weiter zu befördernde Blutmenge die das Herz auswerfen muss reduziert. Für dich wird es in der Regel mit einem Pulsdefizit tastbar am Handgelenk und Spürbar durch den Schwindel. Die größte Gefahr bei Menschen mit Vorhofflimmern ist die Bildung von Thromben im Herz Vorhof aufgrund der fehlenden Muskelbewegung, sowie die Bildung einer Herzinsuffizienz.  
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
So bin wieder hier. Habe meinem Hausarzt angerufen und der meinte auch ich sollte sofort fahren. Deshalb sind wir dann auch gleich gefahren.  
Kam dann auch gleich dran. Also im KH dann war es kein Vorhofflimmern mehr. Eine Sinustachykardie. Sie haben das dann mit Verpabene und Magensium eingebremst. Da ich mich aber mit Tachykardien schon zu helfen weiß und ich dabei nicht in panik gerate. Die haben nämlich auch mit dem WE Dienst der mich überwiesen telefoniert. Durfte ich, als der Puls dann bei um die 100 war, wieder heim 
Ich muß jetzt zu Hause auch noch Verpabene nehmen, Magnesium und Tromboass wegen Embolien und der Gefahr einen Schlaganfall davon zu tragen.  
Als ich ihm Kh mit dem OA dort sprach und ihm erklärte wie, wann und wieoft ich das habe und auch sagte was ich dann mache und und und und und  
Meinte er doch, das ich eh schon Profi wäre. Und weil ja schon im Jänner ein Echo gemacht wurde und da nichts zu sehen war, durfte ich heim. Wenn ich jetzt Panik gehabt hätte oder so, oder mir nicht zu helfen wüsste, dann hätte ich dort bleiben müssen, sagte er.  
Eines kann noch passieren. Ich bekomm heute noch von diesem OA einen Anruf, sobald die Blutbefunde fertig sind, wenn die nicht passen, muß ich wieder kommen.  
Also bitte Daumen drücken 
@Sterni, waren deshalb meine Hände und Füße so kalt?

----------


## Sterni

@Sun 
Ja das kann durchaus sein.

----------


## sun

Na dann weiß ich das auch.  
Jetzt ist der Puls wieder bei 140 
Mal sehen, wenn es morgen wieder schlimmer wird, dann muß ich eh wieder hin.  
Der OA hat auch schon angerufen. Blutbild, Elektrolyte und so soweit in Ordnung

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Also heut Nacht habe ich wenigstens mal ein wenig geschlafen.  
Der Puls, naja weiß nicht wie ich sagen soll. Heute morgen war er eben beim aufstehen bei 130 und dann nach der Medikamenteneinnahme war er dann bei 110. Jetzt hab ich gefrühstückt, die Sachen verräumt mehr nicht. Und der Puls ist wieder 160. Aber ich habe dieses komische Gefühl wie gestern nicht.  
Also wenn jemand Tips oder Vorschläge hat, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar. Werde den Tag heute langsam angehen. Ein wenig sparzieren und bügeln, so Kleinigkeiten und schön langsam. Und leckeren Fisch (Rotbarsch) mit Spargel, Kartoffel und einer Sauce entweder Sauce Hollandaise oder ich nehme keinen Spargel. Dafür mach ich Ananas Curry Sauce. Mal sehen was mir dann schmeckt.  Eben ablenken, Eiswürfel habe ich mir auch schon gemacht.  
Dann werde ich den Tag schon rum bringen, ist ja nicht so, dass ich deshalb jetzt nervös bin, weil der Puls bei 160 ist. Hatte ich ja schon ein paar Mal. 
Für jeden Tip bin ich euch Dankbar

----------


## Brava

Ach Sun wenn ich nur wüsste was ich dir raten soll

----------


## Rutenbart

Was hat eigentlich Dein Blutdruck während der "Hochpulsphasen" gemacht :Huh?:  :Huh?:

----------

